# LowEndTalk has new direct Advert for HVH!



## zafouhar (Jul 25, 2014)

Hello guys,

Just wanted to bring to your attention that now it seems LowEndTalk directly advertises HVH with a banner at the bottom of the page, not even through BuySellAds just a direct link to the banner. This banner was added after the last updates that Kossen announced.



> <a href='http://hudsonvalleyhost.com/vps.php'><img src='http://lowendbox.com/wp-content/themes/leb/banners/hvh_banner_468_60_1.gif'></a>



Comments on you guys  its becoming more obvious the relationship between ColoCrossing and HVH... 

Also just to add to the fun, it seems no one else mentioned the ServerMania direct Advert in LowEndBox:



> <a href='http://www.servermania.com/linux-ssd-cached-vps-specials.htm?utm_source=LowEndBox&utm_medium=Sticky_Banner&utm_content=258x250_9752VPS&utm_campaign=VPS_LEB"><img src="/wp-content/themes/leb/banners/258x250-VPS-ORANGE-LEB.gif" /></a>


Interesting what could be the relationship of ServerMania with ColoCrossing... again just a direct advertisement not through BuySellAds. This advertisement has existed for quite a while under the BuySellAds section of ads.


----------



## Amitz (Jul 25, 2014)

Hey, drmike, I thought you are on vacation?


----------



## DomainBop (Jul 25, 2014)

> Interesting what could be the relationship of ServerMania with ColoCrossing...


----------



## zafouhar (Jul 25, 2014)

Oh it seems the ServerMania advert came in LowEndTalk aswell after the last updates that Kossen announced, getting interesting


----------



## zafouhar (Jul 25, 2014)

Amitz said:


> Hey, drmike, I thought you are on vacation?


drmike is, i'm not though  i'm just another person getting a bit sick with ColoCrossing and their business tactics.


----------



## MannDude (Jul 25, 2014)

They do this with ServerMania too I believe. Nothing new really. HVH is already publicly owned by by Colocrossing so if they want to saturate their ad space with their another ad that's their right to do so.


----------



## drmike (Jul 25, 2014)

I am on vacation...  Still checking in, more than I hoped... like online-light mode...

So, these non-BuySellAd spots... They are real curious.

To date, those spots (big rectangle on right sidebar and the footer) have included very limited TRIO of companies:

Servermania, Serverhub and now HudsonValleyHost.

There is no doubt Servermania is an insider / partner.  They were involved in the Level 3, when CC went zonkers and had Level 3 mainly in BUFFALO for a short time.  The owners (two brothers) are friends with Biloh (owner of CC) in real life.

Hudson Valley Host is 100% Colocrossing owned (via parent Velocity Servers).  This has been documented and admitted in public (on WHT).

But, what strikes me now as more humorous is the Servermania (new ad) which proclaims:

"The original host for developers"

Everyone and their mama is trying to rip off the niche developer market really developed by Linode and more recently taken over by DigitalOcean.


----------



## serverian (Jul 25, 2014)

drmike said:


> I am on vacation...


You are not fooling anyone!


----------



## mpkossen (Jul 28, 2014)

zafouhar said:


> Just wanted to bring to your attention that now it seems LowEndTalk directly advertises HVH with a banner at the bottom of the page, not even through BuySellAds just a direct link to the banner. This banner was added after the last updates that Kossen announced.
> 
> Comments on you guys  its becoming more obvious the relationship between ColoCrossing and HVH...


You're late to the party. It's been known for a while that ColoCrossing owns HVH. It's even on HVH's website.

As for the banner: it wasn't part of any update that I made. My doing is just the top bar at LowEndBox.com.


----------



## Kris (Jul 28, 2014)

mpkossen said:


> You're late to the party. It's been known for a while that ColoCrossing owns HVH. It's even on HVH's website.
> 
> As for the banner: it wasn't part of any update that I made. My doing is just the top bar at LowEndBox.com.


I know. I loved exposing it / warning others until someone finally woke up and saw COLOCROSSING on their statement.

Many a HVH offers were posted before 'it was known' 

Good run though. Guess Biloh got tired of Chris's free-will, Ernie much easier to manage as the house brand.  B)


----------

